# shower door height



## darcar (Feb 1, 2010)

Is anyone aware if there is a requirement for shower door height in a residential setting? Typically the top frame for a glass door will be set at 80"(6'-8") (same height as the tub surround). We came accross one today that someone mounted the top track and a person would have to duck down to 68" (5'-8") to get in and out if the shower.

If there is such a requirement, can you please include code reference (prefer IRC).

Also, what about interior doors accessing bedrooms, bathrooms, etc.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## inspecterbake (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: shower door height

P2708.1 General. Shower compartments shall have at least

900 square inches (0.6 m2) of interior cross-sectional area.

Shower compartments shall be not less than 30 inches (762

mm) in minimum dimension measured from the finished interior

dimension of the shower compartment, exclusive of fixture

valves, shower heads, soap dishes, and safety grab bars or rails.

The minimum required area and dimension shall be measured

from the finished interior dimension at a height equal to the top

of the threshold and at a point tangent to its centerline and shall

be continued to a height of not less than 70 inches (1778 mm)

above the shower drain outlet. Hinged shower doors shall open

outward. The wall area above built-in tubs having installed

shower heads and in shower compartments shall be constructed

in accordance with Section R702.4. Such walls shall form a

water-tight joint with each other and with either the tub, receptor

or shower floor.


----------



## darcar (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: shower door height

Thanks. If I'm reading that right those dimensions are for the "shower compartment" and not addressing the door itself.


----------



## fw. (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: shower door height

The shower door is a part of the compartment, matter of fact it's mentioned in the next sentence.


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: shower door height

darcar,

Refer to Sections R101.3 - Purpose.   &   R305.1, #4 - Ceiling Height in the `06 IRC.   Packsaddle gets the credit

for this reference!         We've been down this road before, ...and now, again!



.


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: shower door height

I think the point is that the compartment needs to be enclosed somehow.  The door would need to be 70 inches high.  If you wanted to put in a shower curtain, it would be mounted 70 inches high.  I think that is an interpretive item though.  Some ahj's may not agree but I think it is a good starting point.


----------

